# What color crankbaits work for piedmont.



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

We've just started fishing piedmont, I would like to know what color crankbaits work for bass. Where are some good spots? What club are in the area. Thanks


----------



## Bigal7311 (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok, we were asking for some friendly advice, and we are not tournament fishermen, and we are catch and release. We got off the ohio river because, rude and drunken idiots, its getting dangerous, drunk, [email protected]$$es guys with boat and jet skis. So, it was quiet and fun at piedmont.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I've fished Piedmont some but I'm no expert there. It is a good lake for both smallies and LM bass. Most of my time on the water there was targeting muskie and smallies. For the smallies this time of the year we would be targeting deeper structure up around the dam. Since I'd be targeting deep water ledges and whatnot right now, I wouldn't worry about color, I'd focus on cranks that will dive to the structure and have good wiggle and vibration or rattles. I guess most of my deeper cranks are firetiger in color but I don't think it matters nearly as much as do noise and vibration when fishing deeper. A lipless crank with rattle in whatever color or spinnerbait slow rolled around deeper structure in the upper third of the lake should find some bass this time of year.

You can find a map here that shows the old creek channel and some of the humps that would be good starting spots to hit.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/lakemaps/Southeast Ohio/pub267.pdf

Be prepared to crank up a muskie or two as well. 

Steve


----------

